# Question about Jay Adams' Christian Counselor NT Commentary Series



## CovenantalBaptist (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone used this series extensively and can offer a summary review of it?

I'm thinking about buying a copy of one of the commentaries (Luke) for a preaching series I'm preparing to start in November. I just want to know how "unique" a series it really is. I'm trying to discern if its worth the purchase (an individual volume in Canada is over $30) as a supplement to some of the others I've bought (Bock, Ryken -who has done a good job in the new REC commentary - and a few others).


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris, I haven't used/read the Luke volume, but I did use one of the volumes on the epistles (multiple epistles -- get your money's worth!) when I was preaching through Galatians. The one great value of the commentaries is the practical application. Obviously, he applies it to counseling, but a good pastor can communicate those truths to hurting souls from the pulpit as well.

Also, Adams is very knowledgeable of the Greek, and he does a good job of putting words and phrases in "everyday language" which congregations seem to like.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not familiar with the series you mention.

In the main, Mr. Adams is a time-tested, reliable, faithful teacher of God's Word.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Sep 30, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Chris, I haven't used/read the Luke volume, but I did use one of the volumes on the epistles (multiple epistles -- get your money's worth!) when I was preaching through Galatians. The one great value of the commentaries is the practical application. Obviously, he applies it to counseling, but a good pastor can communicate those truths to hurting souls from the pulpit as well.
> 
> Also, Adams is very knowledgeable of the Greek, and he does a good job of putting words and phrases in "everyday language" which congregations seem to like.


 
Thanks, Tim, this is helpful.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a few from this series as well. I agree with Tim, that it is purposefully directed towards one-to-another counseling, but the applications are very helpful and insightful. If you use it merely for the application- your congregation will thank you.


----------

